# Puritan Reformed Journal: Free for Kindle



## PaulCLawton (May 25, 2013)

PRJ Archive | Puritan Theological Seminary


----------



## kodos (May 25, 2013)

Looks like a great resource, thanks for passing along! (Especially for free :-D )


----------



## VictorBravo (May 25, 2013)

Yes, thank you much. Looks valuable.

I notice only the link for the pdf version works for 2010 volume 2.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## PaulCLawton (May 26, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> Yes, thank you much. Looks valuable.
> 
> I notice only the link for the pdf version works for 2010 volume 2.



Yeah, not sure what is up with that, I might email them.


----------



## Wayne (May 26, 2013)

That's their intention, to only post that issue. the point is to get your interest so that you will then subscribe.

In the same way, with print copies, PRTS/RHB regularly has a booth at the PCA's General Assembly each year, and they will have free copies of one specific issue. After that, you subscribe...or be glad you have the one free issue.


----------



## PaulCLawton (May 26, 2013)

Wayne said:


> That's their intention, to only post that issue. the point is to get your interest so that you will then subscribe.
> 
> In the same way, with print copies, PRTS/RHB regularly has a booth at the PCA's General Assembly each year, and they will have free copies of one specific issue. After that, you subscribe...or be glad you have the one free issue.



Hi Wayne, I think you may misunderstand: All of the issues are available in PDF, EPUB and MOBI _except for_ 2:2, not the other way around.


----------



## Wayne (May 26, 2013)

I did misunderstand, based on one of the prior posts (+ not clicking the link).

So what's up with not making 2.2 available, when all the others are? Will they post that issue eventually too?


----------



## VictorBravo (May 26, 2013)

Wayne said:


> So what's up with not making 2.2 available, when all the others are? Will they post that issue eventually too?



It is available, but only in pdf right now.

I suspect it is something simple like the conversion to the kindle and epub had some issues that will be fixed in due course.

Nonetheless, I'm pleased to have 9 volumes on my kindle.


----------



## irresistible_grace (May 26, 2013)

It would be nice to have a kindle right about now!


----------



## KMK (May 27, 2013)




----------



## PaulCLawton (May 27, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> It would be nice to have a kindle right about now!



I hear ya, I was a late comer to e-readers but the number (and quality) of free or inexpensive resources really make it worth it. I have had a great experience with the Paperwhite so far For what it's worth.


----------



## Lindsay (May 29, 2013)

PaulCLawton said:


> irresistible_grace said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice to have a kindle right about now!
> ...



Same here, except I have a Kindle Touch. Thanks for the link to more resources!


----------



## PaulCLawton (May 29, 2013)

Wayne said:


> I did misunderstand, based on one of the prior posts (+ not clicking the link).
> 
> So what's up with not making 2.2 available, when all the others are? Will they post that issue eventually too?



I found out they are just waiting for the file to be compiled for 2.2.


----------

